# Snow in Concord, N.H.!! (and central New England)



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

We actually had an whole inch of snow!!!! Only a week late for Christmas, but at least it's flaky precip and not solid which is expected tomorrow. 
Gotta get the new used plow install finished!!!

The forecast showed 3"-4" in the southern Green Mountains and the northern Berkshires, so those guys got to push a little.
the rest of central New England got about an inch.



Jason


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey from Concord also, Jason! Yeah, I was teased quite a bit with that aggressive squall yesterday too. Tomorrow is a new year, AND we have 3 months of winter left, so there's hope!

FF in Concord? I'm on the job up north


~Kevin


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

it's really f u c k i n g annoying not being able to PM people until 10 days after one joins.

I am not in Concord, but in a nearby town. We have a call department and have two guys on 24/7. I have been on here for 8 years.

Three months? You DO live up north!! We get to a friends camp in Pittsburg a few times a year, hopefully at least twice for snowmobiling.


----------

